# Radio Ewige Wacht



## Fabisi (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, am Montag den 09.02.2009 wurde das Radio Ewige Wacht gegründet. Wir sind ein nicht komerzielles Radio, dies bedeutet das wir mit diesem weder Werbung noch Geld damit verdienen. Alles rein aus Spaß, unsere Dj´s streamen Hobbymäßig und verdienen auch nichts dabei, im gegenteil wir bezahlen sogar dafür (GEMA und GvL).

*Worum gehts in dem Radio?*

Vor allem um Musik und WoW, Tips, Infos zu Patches, ihr könnt Werbung für eure Gilde machen usw. Die Dj´s sind auf dem Server *Die Ewige Wacht* zu finden.

Momentane Dj´s: Fabisi, Mílle

Natürlich würden wir uns auch über zuwachs an Moderatoren freuen.

Erreichen könnt ihr uns in dem Channel radio....im spiel einfach */join radio* entippen.

Das Radio selber ist zu Hören mit Winamp, Mediaplayer, und Realplayer. (VLC-player müsste auch gehn). Die zugehörigen Links findet ihr bei uns auf der Hp (link dazu ist in meiner Signatur).

*Am Freitag den 13 Februar 20 uhr starten wir ein Eröffnungsevent mit Gewinnspiel....teilnehmen können alle Höhrer die sich auf dem Server Ewige Wacht befinden.*

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen, wenn doch schreibt es einfach hinten drann

Und nun viel Spaß mit dem Radio Ewige Wacht

Eure Fabisi


----------



## Syane (12. Februar 2009)

Ich meine du musst sone Art von Anpreisung einer Webseite und/oder vorallem eines Radiostreams ...vorher mit den Board Admins abklären ...bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Fabisi (12. Februar 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Ich meine du musst sone Art von Anpreisung einer Webseite und/oder vorallem eines Radiostreams ...vorher mit den Board Admins abklären ...bin mir aber nicht sicher.


hab ich gemacht....und in der e-mail steht drinn das ich es in die Signatur einfügen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (12. Februar 2009)

Na dann ist alles in Butter :> Viel Erfolg wünsche ich euch!


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Februar 2009)

Von wem hast du diese E-Mail denn erhalten? Zumal das hier ein seperates Thema ist und nicht deine Signatur. Diese steht im Anhang deiner Beiträge.


----------



## Fabisi (12. Februar 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Von wem hast du diese E-Mail denn erhalten? Zumal das hier ein seperates Thema ist und nicht deine Signatur. Diese steht im Anhang deiner Beiträge.



Hallo,

Werbung dieser Art ist eigentlich nicht erlaubt. So lange das Radio kostenfrei ist bzw. keinen kommerziellen Hintergrund inkl. Werbung während der Sendung hat, kannst Du aber gerne in Deiner Signatur DEZENT dafür werben.

Gruß
Susanne Wahl
Assistant Community Managerin

Computec Media AG
Redaktion buffed.de
Dr.-Mack-Str. 77
90762 Fürth


----------



## Naarg (12. Februar 2009)

Ich nehme an das Radio ist Allianz exklusiv? Schade eigendlich, wir Hordler hätten bestimmt auch gerne was davon.

Übrigens, ja Signatur ist erlaubt, aber du hast hier in der Tat einen Forenbeitrag erstellt, was wohl schon ein bisschen zu viel ist.


----------



## Zez (12. Februar 2009)

Dazu Falsches Forum, im WoW forum wäre es besser aufgehoben, da es sich je direkt an die WoW-SPieler richtet.

Aufs Melden verzichte ich, da ein Mod ja shcon reingeschnuppert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Februar 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> Ich nehme an das Radio ist Allianz exklusiv? Schade eigendlich, wir Hordler hätten bestimmt auch gerne was davon.
> 
> Übrigens, ja Signatur ist erlaubt, aber du hast hier in der Tat einen Forenbeitrag erstellt, was wohl schon ein bisschen zu viel ist.


ich frag mich halt bloß ob jetzt da jemandem n zacken aus der krone bricht wenn man den threat hier ne woche drin lässt, der verschwindet eh in den unendlichen weiten des buffed forums und sie verlangen ja kein geld oder so


----------



## Lillyan (12. Februar 2009)

> kannst Du aber gerne in Deiner Signatur DEZENT dafür werben.



Damit mache ich den Thread zu. Bitte belasse es bei der Signatur-Werbung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich frag mich halt bloß ob jetzt da jemandem n zacken aus der krone bricht wenn man den threat hier ne woche drin lässt, der verschwindet eh in den unendlichen weiten des buffed forums und sie verlangen ja kein geld oder so


Möglich. Da ich allerdings ein sehr fieser Mensch bin, der Regeln über alles liebt werde ich dieses Thema nun schließen. Die Werbung des Radios ist erlaubt, sofern
sie sich auf einem Verweis in der Signatur beschränkt.

~closed


----------

